# Ping spikes in-game and to router.



## teckman7 (Oct 14, 2016)

For the last couple of weeks I've had random ping spikes when playing League of Legends. I've tried looking into the problem myself to pinpoint what was wrong. This is the result I get pinging my router :

Réponse de 10.0.1.1 : octets=32 temps=4 ms TTL=255
Réponse de 10.0.1.1 : octets=32 temps=7 ms TTL=255
Réponse de 10.0.1.1 : octets=32 temps=3 ms TTL=255
Réponse de 10.0.1.1 : octets=32 temps=3 ms TTL=255
Réponse de 10.0.1.1 : octets=32 temps=3 ms TTL=255
Réponse de 10.0.1.1 : octets=32 temps=3 ms TTL=255
Réponse de 10.0.1.1 : octets=32 temps=6 ms TTL=255
Réponse de 10.0.1.1 : octets=32 temps=5 ms TTL=255
Réponse de 10.0.1.1 : octets=32 temps=6 ms TTL=255
Réponse de 10.0.1.1 : octets=32 temps=5 ms TTL=255
Réponse de 10.0.1.1 : octets=32 temps=8 ms TTL=255
Réponse de 10.0.1.1 : octets=32 temps=5 ms TTL=255
Réponse de 10.0.1.1 : octets=32 temps=6 ms TTL=255
Réponse de 10.0.1.1 : octets=32 temps=3 ms TTL=255
Réponse de 10.0.1.1 : octets=32 temps=10 ms TTL=255
Réponse de 10.0.1.1 : octets=32 temps=3 ms TTL=255
Réponse de 10.0.1.1 : octets=32 temps=9 ms TTL=255
Réponse de 10.0.1.1 : octets=32 temps=3 ms TTL=255
Réponse de 10.0.1.1 : octets=32 temps=14 ms TTL=255
Réponse de 10.0.1.1 : octets=32 temps=11 ms TTL=255
Réponse de 10.0.1.1 : octets=32 temps=4 ms TTL=255
Réponse de 10.0.1.1 : octets=32 temps=4 ms TTL=255
Réponse de 10.0.1.1 : octets=32 temps=13 ms TTL=255
Réponse de 10.0.1.1 : octets=32 temps=3 ms TTL=255
Réponse de 10.0.1.1 : octets=32 temps=4 ms TTL=255
Réponse de 10.0.1.1 : octets=32 temps=4 ms TTL=255
Réponse de 10.0.1.1 : octets=32 temps=12 ms TTL=255
Réponse de 10.0.1.1 : octets=32 temps=6 ms TTL=255
Réponse de 10.0.1.1 : octets=32 temps=3 ms TTL=255
Réponse de 10.0.1.1 : octets=32 temps=5 ms TTL=255
Réponse de 10.0.1.1 : octets=32 temps=11 ms TTL=255
Réponse de 10.0.1.1 : octets=32 temps=4 ms TTL=255
Réponse de 10.0.1.1 : octets=32 temps=6 ms TTL=255
Réponse de 10.0.1.1 : octets=32 temps=7 ms TTL=255
Réponse de 10.0.1.1 : octets=32 temps=6 ms TTL=255
Réponse de 10.0.1.1 : octets=32 temps=5 ms TTL=255
Réponse de 10.0.1.1 : octets=32 temps=4 ms TTL=255
Réponse de 10.0.1.1 : octets=32 temps=4 ms TTL=255
Réponse de 10.0.1.1 : octets=32 temps=5 ms TTL=255
Réponse de 10.0.1.1 : octets=32 temps=3 ms TTL=255
Réponse de 10.0.1.1 : octets=32 temps=7 ms TTL=255
Réponse de 10.0.1.1 : octets=32 temps=66 ms TTL=255
Réponse de 10.0.1.1 : octets=32 temps=15 ms TTL=255
Réponse de 10.0.1.1 : octets=32 temps=8 ms TTL=255
Réponse de 10.0.1.1 : octets=32 temps=30 ms TTL=255
Réponse de 10.0.1.1 : octets=32 temps=18 ms TTL=255
Réponse de 10.0.1.1 : octets=32 temps=19 ms TTL=255
Réponse de 10.0.1.1 : octets=32 temps=9 ms TTL=255
Réponse de 10.0.1.1 : octets=32 temps=210 ms TTL=255
Réponse de 10.0.1.1 : octets=32 temps=36 ms TTL=255
Réponse de 10.0.1.1 : octets=32 temps=36 ms TTL=255
Réponse de 10.0.1.1 : octets=32 temps=4 ms TTL=255
Réponse de 10.0.1.1 : octets=32 temps=3 ms TTL=255
Réponse de 10.0.1.1 : octets=32 temps=19 ms TTL=255
Réponse de 10.0.1.1 : octets=32 temps=11 ms TTL=255
Réponse de 10.0.1.1 : octets=32 temps=14 ms TTL=255
Réponse de 10.0.1.1 : octets=32 temps=4 ms TTL=255
Réponse de 10.0.1.1 : octets=32 temps=4 ms TTL=255
Réponse de 10.0.1.1 : octets=32 temps=6 ms TTL=255
Réponse de 10.0.1.1 : octets=32 temps=4 ms TTL=255
Réponse de 10.0.1.1 : octets=32 temps=17 ms TTL=255
Réponse de 10.0.1.1 : octets=32 temps=4 ms TTL=255
Réponse de 10.0.1.1 : octets=32 temps=20 ms TTL=255
Réponse de 10.0.1.1 : octets=32 temps=3 ms TTL=255
Réponse de 10.0.1.1 : octets=32 temps=16 ms TTL=255
Réponse de 10.0.1.1 : octets=32 temps=3 ms TTL=255
Réponse de 10.0.1.1 : octets=32 temps=30 ms TTL=255
Réponse de 10.0.1.1 : octets=32 temps=4 ms TTL=255
Réponse de 10.0.1.1 : octets=32 temps=4 ms TTL=255
Réponse de 10.0.1.1 : octets=32 temps=4 ms TTL=255
Réponse de 10.0.1.1 : octets=32 temps=34 ms TTL=255
Réponse de 10.0.1.1 : octets=32 temps=5 ms TTL=255
Réponse de 10.0.1.1 : octets=32 temps=4 ms TTL=255
Réponse de 10.0.1.1 : octets=32 temps=4 ms TTL=255
Réponse de 10.0.1.1 : octets=32 temps=3 ms TTL=255
Réponse de 10.0.1.1 : octets=32 temps=13 ms TTL=255
Réponse de 10.0.1.1 : octets=32 temps=3 ms TTL=255
Réponse de 10.0.1.1 : octets=32 temps=11 ms TTL=255
Réponse de 10.0.1.1 : octets=32 temps=4 ms TTL=255
Réponse de 10.0.1.1 : octets=32 temps=5 ms TTL=255
Réponse de 10.0.1.1 : octets=32 temps=3 ms TTL=255
Réponse de 10.0.1.1 : octets=32 temps=9 ms TTL=255
Réponse de 10.0.1.1 : octets=32 temps=5 ms TTL=255
Réponse de 10.0.1.1 : octets=32 temps=8 ms TTL=255
Réponse de 10.0.1.1 : octets=32 temps=3 ms TTL=255
Réponse de 10.0.1.1 : octets=32 temps=5 ms TTL=255
Réponse de 10.0.1.1 : octets=32 temps=5 ms TTL=255
Réponse de 10.0.1.1 : octets=32 temps=5 ms TTL=255
Réponse de 10.0.1.1 : octets=32 temps=12 ms TTL=255
Réponse de 10.0.1.1 : octets=32 temps=5 ms TTL=255
Réponse de 10.0.1.1 : octets=32 temps=3 ms TTL=255
Réponse de 10.0.1.1 : octets=32 temps=4 ms TTL=255
Réponse de 10.0.1.1 : octets=32 temps=7 ms TTL=255
Réponse de 10.0.1.1 : octets=32 temps=4 ms TTL=255
Réponse de 10.0.1.1 : octets=32 temps=4 ms TTL=255
Réponse de 10.0.1.1 : octets=32 temps=4 ms TTL=255

I've switched routers at around the time I started getting those spikes if I remember well but it was an upgrade (airport express to airport extreme). My computer is one level under my router so i can't directly plug it in my computer. I am using a AV500 TP-link powerline to connect to ethernet. My operating system is Windows 7. Are those results and spikes abnormal?  Are there other tests I could try out? What should I do from there to fix those issues? Thanks for your answers.


----------



## Kursah (Oct 14, 2016)

I'm not seeing any spikes here to worry about on your LAN... if you were having 300-1,000ms+ (1-second) spikes, that would be worth noting. But 30ms difference is negligible and normal operation for home-grade and even business-grade networking. I don't see an issue internal to your network present here.

What if you continuously ping Google?

Lag will happen...do you notice a pattern with your LoL issues? Have you tried different servers in your region?

Do you have any VPN tunnels live?


----------



## teckman7 (Oct 14, 2016)

Kursah said:


> I'm not seeing any spikes here to worry about on your LAN... if you were having 300-1,000ms+ (1-second) spikes, that would be worth noting. But 30ms difference is negligible and normal operation for home-grade and even business-grade networking. I don't see an issue internal to your network present here.
> 
> What if you continuously ping Google?
> 
> ...



Réponse de 138.68.58.45 : octets=32 temps=98 ms TTL=42
Réponse de 138.68.58.45 : octets=32 temps=103 ms TTL=42
Réponse de 138.68.58.45 : octets=32 temps=102 ms TTL=42
Réponse de 138.68.58.45 : octets=32 temps=98 ms TTL=42
Réponse de 138.68.58.45 : octets=32 temps=105 ms TTL=42
Réponse de 138.68.58.45 : octets=32 temps=100 ms TTL=42
Réponse de 138.68.58.45 : octets=32 temps=103 ms TTL=42
Réponse de 138.68.58.45 : octets=32 temps=100 ms TTL=42
Réponse de 138.68.58.45 : octets=32 temps=98 ms TTL=42
Réponse de 138.68.58.45 : octets=32 temps=100 ms TTL=42
Réponse de 138.68.58.45 : octets=32 temps=99 ms TTL=42
Réponse de 138.68.58.45 : octets=32 temps=101 ms TTL=42
Réponse de 138.68.58.45 : octets=32 temps=99 ms TTL=42
Réponse de 138.68.58.45 : octets=32 temps=97 ms TTL=42
Réponse de 138.68.58.45 : octets=32 temps=111 ms TTL=42
Réponse de 138.68.58.45 : octets=32 temps=98 ms TTL=42
Réponse de 138.68.58.45 : octets=32 temps=99 ms TTL=42
Réponse de 138.68.58.45 : octets=32 temps=100 ms TTL=42
Réponse de 138.68.58.45 : octets=32 temps=98 ms TTL=42
Réponse de 138.68.58.45 : octets=32 temps=99 ms TTL=42
Réponse de 138.68.58.45 : octets=32 temps=108 ms TTL=42
Réponse de 138.68.58.45 : octets=32 temps=98 ms TTL=42
Réponse de 138.68.58.45 : octets=32 temps=99 ms TTL=42
Réponse de 138.68.58.45 : octets=32 temps=98 ms TTL=42
Réponse de 138.68.58.45 : octets=32 temps=101 ms TTL=42
Réponse de 138.68.58.45 : octets=32 temps=97 ms TTL=42
Réponse de 138.68.58.45 : octets=32 temps=100 ms TTL=42
Réponse de 138.68.58.45 : octets=32 temps=100 ms TTL=42
Réponse de 138.68.58.45 : octets=32 temps=99 ms TTL=42
Réponse de 138.68.58.45 : octets=32 temps=105 ms TTL=42
Réponse de 138.68.58.45 : octets=32 temps=101 ms TTL=42
Réponse de 138.68.58.45 : octets=32 temps=100 ms TTL=42
Réponse de 138.68.58.45 : octets=32 temps=100 ms TTL=42
Réponse de 138.68.58.45 : octets=32 temps=99 ms TTL=42
Réponse de 138.68.58.45 : octets=32 temps=102 ms TTL=42
Réponse de 138.68.58.45 : octets=32 temps=106 ms TTL=42
Réponse de 138.68.58.45 : octets=32 temps=101 ms TTL=42

Pinging google seems normal. I've tried playing on LAN/NA and it does the same stuff ping will just go up randomly somtimes higher than others. I tried pinging my router while playing and whenever i had a lag spike i noticed my router ping was also going up. (30 to 100ms spikes~). I don't use any VPN Tunnels on my computer personally but I know my dad who is directly connected to the router might be using one on both the tv and his computer, could that affect anything?


----------



## slozomby (Oct 14, 2016)

other traffic on the lan can affect ping times. all depends on the quality of the router/switch.

haven't done much testing in a while on ip over power line recently. last time I did changes in powerusage on the same circuit affected bandwidth.


----------



## teckman7 (Oct 14, 2016)

slozomby said:


> other traffic on the lan can affect ping times. all depends on the quality of the router/switch.
> 
> haven't done much testing in a while on ip over power line recently. last time I did changes in powerusage on the same circuit affected bandwidth.



What resources would I have to fix this?


----------



## FR@NK (Oct 14, 2016)

teckman7 said:


> What resources would I have to fix this?



You need to do more troubleshooting.

We dont know for sure whats causing this issue. Can you ping your router from the computer upstairs that connected directly to the router? This might help determine if the issue is with the powerline adapter or something else.


----------



## xvi (Oct 14, 2016)

There's a program I kinda like for this called GPING. You can manually set IPs to ping in an almost traceroute-like fashion. I often use something like this to troubleshoot something more layer 2 rather than relying on traceroute's more layer 3 approach to things (relying on subnet changes/routers to break down connections).

Just start throwing various IPs in to GPING and watch to see where the latency starts. Probably as follows:
Any internal managed switches
Router internal (private) address
Router external (public) address
..and then probably IPs you get from a normal traceroute after this


----------



## slozomby (Oct 14, 2016)

teckman7 said:


> What resources would I have to fix this?


snmp controls on the switch/router/powerline adapter will give you insight into how they are performing. generally high traffic on other switch ports or cpu levels on the router are the cause of slow pings to your local router.

also testing from both the powerline adapter and another machine with an actual Ethernet connection to the router/switch to see if the problem persists ( as Fr@nk pointed out). or if you can switch to wifi and see if the problems still persist.
also test when no one else is at home and thus power is stable in other parts of the house/circuit. and the network traffic other than yours should be non existent.

theres no need to ping externally. with as much as your ping times vary just to the local router its obvious something in the connection or your pc is non optimal. once that is resolved MTR will run a continuous traceroute if you still see odd things with external traffic.

http://winmtr.net/


----------



## teckman7 (Oct 14, 2016)

slozomby said:


> snmp controls on the switch/router/powerline adapter will give you insight into how they are performing. generally high traffic on other switch ports or cpu levels on the router are the cause of slow pings to your local router.
> 
> also testing from both the powerline adapter and another machine with an actual Ethernet connection to the router/switch to see if the problem persists ( as Fr@nk pointed out). or if you can switch to wifi and see if the problems still persist.
> also test when no one else is at home and thus power is stable in other parts of the house/circuit. and the network traffic other than yours should be non existent.
> ...



What do you mean by snmp controls? I'm gonna try pinging from direct ethernet also and send results soon. Should i not do what xvi said?


----------



## slozomby (Oct 14, 2016)

teckman7 said:


> What do you mean by snmp controls? I'm gonna try pinging from direct ethernet also and send results soon. Should i not do what xvi said?


xvi's advice is good for after you sort the issue between your pc and your router. theres no reason to ping google. or the hops in between if you are having issues with the 1st hop ( your router).

the airport extreme doesn't support snmp, neither does the tplink thingi. somewhere in the manual it may include how to look at port/proc utilization.

make sure they are both running current firmware.


----------



## Kursah (Oct 14, 2016)

You could also use Wireshark to view what network traffic is going on too, but learning the filters can be kinda daunting for new users. *This *might help get you started if you're interested in digging a little deeper into what's happening on your LAN and where packets and traffic are going.



teckman7 said:


> Pinging google seems normal. I've tried playing on LAN/NA and it does the same stuff ping will just go up randomly somtimes higher than others. I tried pinging my router while playing and whenever i had a lag spike i noticed my router ping was also going up. (30 to 100ms spikes~). I don't use any VPN Tunnels on my computer personally but I know my dad who is directly connected to the router might be using one on both the tv and his computer, could that affect anything?



Verify what your dad is using, what is your guys' rated bandwidth? If he's streaming and you're gaming and the bandwidth isn't keeping up, or your Airport isn't providing appropriate QoS...there's a chance there is an issue here.

If the same issue occurs regardless of your connection, have you verified as @slozomby suggested and updated the firmware on your Airport Extreme? 

Seems other have issues, and if you check *this *thread, it might provide a little help and provides an example of what I expect to see with ping results and lag spikes in games, especially over wireless. I don't believe that's your issue necessarily if you're using the AV500 and Ethernet connections as you state you are but it might be worth a look.

Another thing worth checking if all connections, wireless and Ethernet show the same lag issues is checking the cable and possibly replacing it between your modem and router. Also directly connecting to the modem to test might be an option to make absolutely certain this is a LAN issue and not a WAN issue. Though from your statements that you've tried NA servers and you didn't notice the issue until you deployed this Airport Extreme kinda cover that...it never hurts to make damn sure. 

Have you power cycled your modem and router since this issue started?

Can you test with nothing else connected to the router but just your PC and obviously the modem for an Internet connection?

Do you have the TP-Link *powerline utility installed*? Apparently is has a "gaming" mode that might help...I have my doubts, especially if the power in your home is stable for general utilities but not for these devices.

Can you try to compare LAN, Wireless and powerline adapters?


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 14, 2016)

I'd almost guarantee the problem is the powerline adapters.  The pings on the lan should not be that high, and 30ms+ swings is not normally.  Even on wireless, my pings to my router are 1-2ms, never above 10ms.

If you don't have the best wiring, or you have the adapters on different circuits in your house, it can cause a lot of latency and speed reduction. Also, make sure the powerline adapters are plugged directly into the wall outlet, not plugged into a surge protector.


----------



## xvi (Oct 15, 2016)

slozomby said:


> xvi's advice is good for after you sort the issue between your pc and your router.


+1.
The only reason why I recommended GPING is if there are managed devices before your router that you can ping. Otherwise, just try pinging your router (GPING or PingPlotter would work well) like Slozomby said.


newtekie1 said:


> I'd almost guarantee the problem is the powerline adapters.


I'd certainly be suspicious of them at least.


----------



## slozomby (Oct 15, 2016)

xvi said:


> +1.
> The only reason why I recommended GPING is if there are managed devices before your router that you can ping. Otherwise, just try pinging your router (GPING or PingPlotter would work well) like Slozomby said.
> 
> I'd certainly be suspicious of them at least.


you should check out mtr ( or winmtr) . takes all the hassle out of pinging different hops along the way.


----------

